# Steam Juicer review....Norpro versus Mehu-liisa



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

About a month ago, I decided to purchase the Mehu-Liisa steam juicer. I really liked that it was not made in China (Norpro is). Some of the reviews were not great, but I got it anyway. I used it to juice several batches of muscadine grapes. That evening, as I cleaned it up, I noticed some small rusty looking spots in the water basin. There were a couple of things I did not like about it, and that was the finishing straw. I boxed up and returned it. And I ordered the Norpro the same day. I spent 4 full days juicing apples recently and found it to be very easy and effective. Since I have first hand experience, I'll give you the good and bad of each.

Norpro pros:
Clear lid. I love seeing how my fruit is doing without opening the lid.
Larger water basin.
Very sturdy and comfortable handles, well attached with multiple spot welds

Norpro cons:
Made in China
Drain is about an inch above the bottom, so you have to tip the basin to get the last of the juice out.

Mehu-Liisa pros:
Made in Finland
Drain is at the bottom edge of the pan for full draining

Mehu-Liisa cons:
Lid isn't clear
Handles are not comfortable and are attached with two small spot welds. 
Stainless steel stained after one use
Overall the pan feels like very thin steel

They both functioned extremely well. Norpro is $40 cheaper. Norpro wins, hands down. With each batch of apples I ran through, I got 3 quarts of rich flavorful cider and 8 cups of applesauce. I love that you do not have to baby sit. I got it started, and came back in 90 minutes to drain off the cider and then scooped the apples out of the top. Ran them quickly through a food mill and that was it.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

That is great info to have. Thanks for sharing it. It isn't often that the much cheaper product tops the expensive one and I have heard so many rave about the Mehu, despite its cost, that I was seriously considering it to replace my old Victorio juicer.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

from what I understand, Mehu used to be very well constructed. But somewhere alone the line, they cheapened things up. I really really wanted to love it, but for what it costs, it should have been made so much better. And I REALLY love the clear lid on the Norpro. I can just look in and see how things are going. The larger basin on the norpro means I can do an entire 90 minutes on a low boil without needing to add water. I did have to add water part way through on the mehu. The basin is smaller, but it also seemed to leak more steam out. They are both beautiful to look at though.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this info. I have been back and forth on buying a steam juicer and leaning towards buying one, but I am still researching. It does help a lot to hear about other's experiences.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

you are welcome. If you think you can use one, I highly recommend them. Its just SO easy! Seriously just set it and forget it. Once the water in the bottom basin comes to a good boil, I just turn it down and don't worry about it until it's done. If I am inpatient, I sometimes draw off the first couple of cups of juice and pour it back over the fruit....that speeds things up a bit. The juice is very concentrated....not watered down at all. And the apples.....they are at the perfect consistency to make applesauce. Just the perfect amount of moisture left in them. Just run it through a food mill to even out the texture and it's done.


----------

